# Lyft Partners with Metlife to provide insurance for Drivers



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Lyft is doing a great job making themselves look attractive to Uber and Sidecar drivers. They've recognized insurance is a huge concern. Now if they'd just ditch the stache.

http://www.fastcompany.com/3030146/...ide-auto-insurance-for-drivers-and-passengers


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I was wondering how long it would be until some insurance companies started coming up with some solutions for drivers. Looks like maybe Met-Life will be the first.

Seems to me that there is a untapped market to offer a real policy for drivers that would cover what we are doing in addition to what our regular policies do now. I pay around $100.00 per month for my car insurance now. I would definitely be willing to pay double that for a policy that would cover my ride sharing activities too.

I don't want to have to skate around the issue in the event of an accident and wonder who's insurance is going to kick in when and what for. This insurance issue is something that gives me constant anxiety when driving and keeps me from driving as much as I would like to.


----------



## smoothOP (Apr 10, 2014)

I cant afford $100 extra a month policy. But if Uber would do 15% instead of 20% if I carry my own policy it would work out as a no difference tax deduction If im not mistaken.


----------



## myuber (Apr 18, 2014)

I have commercial insurance.. I pay 250 month.. plus I got a LLC


----------



## sharmarke (May 8, 2014)

UberComic said:


> Lyft is doing a great job making themselves look attractive to Uber and Sidecar drivers. They've recognized insurance is a huge concern. Now if they'd just ditch the stache.
> 
> http://www.fastcompany.com/3030146/...ide-auto-insurance-for-drivers-and-passengers


I have my commercial insurance. I pay 285 for my 2012 Prius and I got TCP and airport permit. It's really expensive to run a business with Uberx fare rates and the airport deny us to pick up fares using uber app. I don't know how long I am able to do this.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

$125 for Metromile for my Uber car and my personal truck. Lyft miles cost me four cents per mile.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

^ The gravedigger.


----------



## oneubersheep (Nov 27, 2014)

The thought of paying more for insurance on top of what these rideshares gouge us for while actually giving terrible coverage is... well... just ****in stupid!


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

There _is_ a catch.

"Lyft announced that it was providing additional coverage for drivers up to $1 million *as long as they (the drivers) weren't at fault,* as the startup tries to prove that it's ready to take its pink-mustache'd rides national."

Drivers are still not completely insured!


----------

